# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - прислано для базы чистых, за период 23.09.2013 - 30.09.2013

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *28*, суммарный объем архивов: *550* мб Извлечено файлов: *567*, суммарный объем: *1027* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *315* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *1*, в частности:
 c:\programdata\browserprotect\2.6.1095.52\{c16c1cc  b-7046-4e5c-a2f3-533ad2fec8e8}\browserprotect.exe - HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic Ожидают классификации: *251*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

